# USB-HDD mit oder ohne eigener Stromversorgung (betrieben an TV)?



## FLIR (4. März 2018)

Guten Tag!

Ich möchte mir eine 4TB Festplatte kaufen, die fast ausschließlich am TV betrieben wird (um Fotos und Videos anzusehen).

Folgende Frage ist aufgetaucht: Es scheint zwei Arten von USB-HDDs zu geben, solche mit eigener Stromversorgung und solche, die über USB von dem angeschlossenen Endgerät (in meinem Fall dem TV) mit Strom versorgt werden. 

Könnte es den TV (LG OLED C7) auf Dauer überlasten, wenn er die USB-HDD mitbetreiben müsste?

Danke für Ratschläge!

p.s. die zwei infrage kommenden HDDs:

(1.) Seagate-Expansion-Portable: Seagate Expansion Portable, 4TB, externe tragbare: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
(2.) Seagate-Expansion-Desktop:  Seagate Expansion Desktop, 4TB, externe Desktop: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. März 2018)

Ich persönlich hätte lieber in eine externe SSD investiert auf lange sicht gesehen.
Weil keine mechanische Teile mehr vorhanden  wie bei HDD und stoßunendfindlich ist und haltbarkeit darunter leiden kann.
Und direkt am USB 3.0 Port(Plug and Play) ist auch kein problem damit ohne einen externen Netzteil.
Was wolltest du  investieren maximal und welche Kapazität soll der Datenträger haben?
Natürlich ist portabel SSD in der Anschaffung teurer als normale mobile HDD aber auch wesentlich länger haltbarer/stoßunempfindlicher und länger nutzbar.
Ob eine externe Datenträger mit Netzteil sein muß,nein muß nicht kann auch über USB Port(Stromversorgung vom TV) funktionieren und du ersparts dir all die Kabelwirrwarr.
Solltest du für eine externe HDD entscheiden dann würde ich auf die Übertragungsrate des Datenträger achten(M/Bits pro Sek.)und Geräuschentwicklung während des Betriebs.
Dein TV hat 2mal USB 2.0 und einmal USB 3.0 wenn ich mich nicht irre.Also immer an dem schnellst möglichen USB Port anschließen wenn der Datenträger auch das unterstützt.
Die Entscheidung welche Art von Datenträger du nutzen willst liegt bei dir.

grüße Brex


----------



## HisN (4. März 2018)

Wenn ne 2.5" Platte verbaut ist, dann kommt die in der Regel ohne eigene Stromversorgung aus.
Wenn eine 3.5" Platte verbaut ist, dann braucht die in der Regel eine eigene Stromversorgung.

Da es inzwischen 4TB 2.5" Platten gibt ... werden die wohl ohne eigene Stromversorgung auskommen.


----------



## FLIR (4. März 2018)

Danke, ich würde so ca. 100€ investieren für 4TB. Angeschlossen wird die Platte über USB 3.0...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. März 2018)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte lieber in eine externe SSD investiert auf lange sicht gesehen.


Das ist aber nicht gerade das Arbeitsgebiet von SSDs.
Für hohe Schreibleistungen nimmt man immer noch Magnet-HDs.

Bei einer 2,5_Zoll Platte ohne externes Netzteil muß man ein paar Sekunden für den Anlauf mit einplanen bei der Aufnahme.
Und man sollte die HD immer zuerst an den TV anschließen, da viele TVs die Platte zuerst mal initialisieren.

Wenn da was drauf ist, wird das gnadenlos gelöscht.


----------



## RealMadnex (4. März 2018)

USB-Festplatten in 3,5" Bauform benötigen immer ein eigenes Netzteil, da die USB-Schnittstelle nur eine 5 Volt Versorgungsspannung bereit stellt, der Spindelmotor dieser Festplatten aber 12 Volt zum Arbeiten benötigt. Bei den kleineren 2,5" USB-Festplatten ist das nicht der Fall. Bei diesen Festplatten läuft der Spindelmotor auch mit 5 Volt, weshalb hier in der Regel kein separates Netzteil erforderlich ist.

Der USB-Port deines Fernsehers wird sicherlich nicht überlastet. Allerdings kommt es auch auf die unterstützte USB Version an und wie genau sich der TV-Hersteller an die Spezifikation bezüglich der Stromversorgung durch den Host gehalten hat, ob es Probleme beim Betreiben einer 2,5" Festplatte ohne eigenes Netzteil geben könnte (heutzutage ist das aber eher selten der Fall). 

Die Spezifikation der USB2.0 Schnittstelle sah für die Stromversorgung der angeschlossenen Geräte nur 500 mA vor. Eine 2,5" HDD benötigt kurzfristig zum Anlaufen aber bis zu 1 Ampere (von Modell zu Modell verschieden). Im normalen Betrieb wird weniger benötigt und die 500 mA reichen locker aus. Nur die Startphase kann kritisch sein. Die HDD kann deshalb auch erst gar nicht anlaufen. Bei Desktop-PCs und Mainboards haben sich die Hersteller deshalb oft nicht so genau an die Spezifikation gehalten und einfach mehr Strom über die USB-Ports zur Verfügung gestellt (bei Notebooks und Produkten aus der Unterhaltungselektronik war dieser Lösungsansatz eher selten anzutreffen, weshalb es öfter Probleme mit externen 2,5" HDDs gab). Ein anderer Lösungsansatz war ein USB-Y-Kabel, das einen zweiten USB-Port benutzte, um zusätzlich Strom zu ziehen (spezifikationsgerecht war diese Lösung allerdings nicht). Bei TVs ist das aber eher weniger praktikabel, da oft nur ein USB-Port zur Verfügung steht oder sie weiter auseinander liegen. Erst mit USB3.0 wurde dieses Dilemma beseitigt. Die USB3.0 Spezifikation sieht eine Versorgungsspannung von 900 mA vor, was auch für den Anlauf ausreichend ist. 

Bedenken solltest du, dass 3,5" Festplatten per se lauter sind als 2,5" Festplatten, was, je nach persönlicher Empfindlichkeit, störend sein könnte. Ich persönlich würde es bei diesem Verwendungszweck immer erst mit einer 2,5" Festplatte versuchen.

/Edit
Habe wohl ein bisschen zu lange gebraucht, um den Text zu schreiben. Da dein TV einen USB3.0-Anschluss besitzt, sollte es keine Probleme mit der Stromversorgung geben. Von daher, nimm auf jeden Fall eine 2,5" Festplatte. 

Informiere dich aber noch mal, ob dein TV überhaupt so große Festplatten unterstützt. Eine Grenze gab es bei 2 TB.

/Edit2
Schau mal hier.


----------

